# CRS x Tiger matings.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK so some hobbyists believe that CRS/CBS and Tiger shrimps cannot breed in the same tank because of the difference in PH needed to keep the 2 species of shrimps.

Crystal shrimps like the lower PH of 6.0-6.4 while the Tiger shrimps prefer the higher PH of 7-7.8. 

I can tell you that this is not necessarily true, as I put one of my black Hinomaru crystal female in my Tiger tank (PH is 7.6) and she is now berried!

I think it depends on whether or not the crystal shrimp was raised in the higher PH, which mine were. In this case my Hino was bred by me and raised in the higher PH water, so this is probably why she was not upset when I popped her into the Tiger tank.

Now I just have to figure out which of the Tigers is the Daddy, as I have both Black Orange eyed Tigers (juveniles) 2 x Red Tiger adult males in this tank! There are NO other Crystals in there, so Im shooting for the Reds as being the culprit. 

We shall just have to wait and see what the offspring look like to determine who was the daddy  Will keep you posted.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Can't wait very excited! I got my oebt my shadow pandas, my blue bolt, my tangerine tigers and my bkk all in one tank, with of coarse some blue rilis... If anything happens to that tank, IDE cry


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

maury povich will find out who the father is


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

You are the father!!!


******nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Too funny chinamon........lol 

Anne, I have some red tigers ( I think ) in my tank.... Hmmmm , wonder where they came from????? / aka cherries!!!! Thank you!. They are in my tank with my lower class crystal reds, and there are 2 different batches of offspring in that tank now. Some about a 1/4" and some newly popped. They are sooo cute. Haven't checked parameters for awhile, but I can tell you it is unaltered tap water ( other than aged and conditioned). I am not sure if the species have cross bred, the juvies seem to look like their parents.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Cherries are Neo-Caridina, and Tigers are Caridina. What you probably have is just the Cherries are paler red and you can see faint stripes on them, sometime they even show spots, but its just part of their makeup.

This is a red tiger shrimp from Germany, most have a faint blue tinge to them and then the defined stripes.










Some of the regular Tigers will often change color and show some sort of reddish striping due to stress, or mating, but they are just the regular Tigers

I don't think Ive ever heard of the 2 species crossing....whereas both the Tigers and Crystals are both Caridina species, so Yes they can and do crossbreed.

post a pic so we can take a closer look, but unless you got a couple of red tigers in with your cherries when you got them its pretty unlikely but stranger things have happened in this world..


----------

